# Diamond kidded! Buck/doe twins!



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

So, it has been a few days, but we have been having a crazy week here. Diamond kidded Monday night with beautiful buck/doe twins. The buck was first and was just slightly malpositioned, but with help (Thank you again Stacey-you are a lifesaver!) we got them both out safely. Here are some pics. The buckling will be wethered and will be for sale, please contact me if you are interested. 

The doeling, will be retained. Hawks View Farm LucyintheSky

We've been calling the little guy Yoda-he has a 'Y' on his side...CUTE!

The pics are when they are brand new so they have 'unfolded' quite a bit since then and are we are quite proud of them!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sooo cute! Congrats!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Adorable, Hunter! So glad everything went well...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ....congrats... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww  Congrats on such adorable babies!! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful! 

And that definitely looks like a Y on the buckling! How neat!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:lovey:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

super cute factor going on there,, :lovey: and the boy does have a " Y " on his side,, love his name.. cute baby girl to.. 
Betty


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Very Flashy little guy!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok....all you guys think the same as me, that little guy is FLASHY! I'm so tempted to keep him as a buck and sell his papa...actually, I am selling his papa. But debating to keep the boy..but his mom is a FF. She is a good FF tho....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends on how her udder looks -- FF turn into SF in a year


----------



## Bobbyesox (May 29, 2011)

There's never anything cuter than a baby goat....but these ARE super cute!


----------

